
Show HN: Raspberry Pi Solar Plant Watering System: 6th Grade Science Project - 20years
https://github.com/mistylackie/solar-water-bot
======
fiftyacorn
Nice project.

A water level sensor in the water butt would be a good addition? Plus you
could set amounts of water based on the plant type?

~~~
20years
Thanks. We had plans to do both but ran out of time. The project is now stuck
at his school to showcase at the open house. We plan to tinker with it more
when we get it back :)

